# Air Show Photos



## Bandit1 (1 Sep 2007)

Some from Toronto on arrival and practice day...


----------



## Bandit1 (1 Sep 2007)

...


----------



## Bandit1 (1 Sep 2007)

...


----------



## army outfitters (1 Sep 2007)

Excellent pictures. Did you happen to get any of the snowbirds in uniform showing patches?


----------



## Bandit1 (1 Sep 2007)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> Excellent pictures. Did you happen to get any of the snowbirds in uniform showing patches?



I didn't, but if you're looking for one I can get a couple of shots tomorrow and Monday...


----------



## tech2002 (1 Sep 2007)

how did you get access to airport to see the planes from up close, I was able to see it only from side of one the parking lots, I was there in the morning, I didn't see F22 at the time..


----------



## Bandit1 (2 Sep 2007)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> how did you get access to airport to see the planes from up close, I was able to see it only from side of one the parking lots, I was there in the morning, I didn't see F22 at the time..



I'm actually a volunteer for the air show on the media side of things, so I get the opportunity to participate in media days at Pearson and out at the Island.  

Your best bet for seeing the aircraft is when they depart and arrive back at Pearson.  You have to figure out which runway is the active one and find a place where you can watch that doesn't get in the way of traffic or break any of the Peel Regional Police rules and regulations.  Those who were out there yesterday got a chance to see the Raptor and the Viper come in together after their performance.

The show runs from 1pm to 4:30 today and tomorrow, with the best viewing being at the CNE waterfront.  Make sure you bring plenty of sunscreen, and hats to keep the kids and yourself protected as the beautiful blue sky we have is letting the sun shine down fiercely.  Some parents brought blankets for their kids, ideal if they want to take a nap (as they sometimes do).  

Finally, if you have earplugs, I would recommend them especially for the smaller kids.  Our show is LOUD this year, and little ears are sensitive things...

Cheers, Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (2 Sep 2007)

Snowbirds from yesterday.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Sep 2007)

Fantastic shots!  I'm probably going to sit on my deck this afternoon and see as much of the show as I can.


----------



## cameron (2 Sep 2007)

Those are some incredible pictures.  My favourites are morning glory(a beautiful shot of the sun's rays shining on that Mustang's silver fuselage) and the one of the P51, F16 and F22 making that steep climb.  Thanks for sharing, cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Snowbirds from yesterday.



I will see your snowbirds pictures and raise you a few more


----------



## deedster (2 Sep 2007)

Bandit and CDN Aviator...AWESOME shots!
My place of work is directly underneath one of the flight paths at Pearson and I thought I saw the Raptor doing (oh, what do you call it when the plane dips one wing down and then the other in succession?).  It was way up there though, couldn't see much.  Thanks for the pictures, looking forward to more.


----------



## Bandit1 (2 Sep 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I will see your snowbirds pictures and raise you a few more



I like your view better than mine.... ;D  Maybe one day I'll be able to match your raise and throw some more on to up the ante.... 

Cheers!


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2007)

> Bandit and CDN Aviator...AWESOME shots!
> My place of work is directly underneath one of the flight paths at Pearson and I thought I saw the Raptor doing (oh, what do you call it when the plane dips one wing down and then the other in succession?).  It was way up there though, couldn't see much.  Thanks for the pictures, looking forward to more.



Yes airshow season is something to watch but I myself prefer catching the "Arrival" or "Departure" shows, as sometimes they (the visiting pilots) may do some interesting maneuvers not shown during their flying demonstration.
I remember watching a couple of A-10's buzz the tower or Tomcats breaking the sound barrier in Moose Jaw back in the late 80's op:


----------



## Emenince Grise (2 Sep 2007)

Back in 1978 I hooked a ride in thn RAF Nimrod at the Saskatchewan Air Show. Price was a beer for the crew afterward. Great fun. But the best was the Snowbirds show on Friday Evening. They had been down at Minot for the afternoon doing a show, and announced their arrival with a low pass over the base. The mess emptied and we saw the best Snowbirds show I can ever remember. It helped that the Thunderbirds were on the ground, too.


----------



## army outfitters (2 Sep 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> I didn't, but if you're looking for one I can get a couple of shots tomorrow and Monday...


If you could that would be great. I have the standing offer contract to supply them with patches and it is always nice to see them in use


----------



## tech2002 (3 Sep 2007)

I went today to airshow, took lot of shots, just when I needed most battery died on me when snowbirds showed up..  
I will post some shots later


----------



## tech2002 (3 Sep 2007)

another set


----------



## bhobson (4 Sep 2007)

Absolutely FANTASTIC shots!

I missed the Abbotsford Air Show this year, and you just made my evening!

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (4 Sep 2007)

Thanks Tech, the Raptor is something else isn't it? Thrust vectoring, cruises above mach without using afterburner, has the radar signature of a bee; not bad for roughly $90 million a piece.  

I wish I had a camera that produces something else other than grey dots in the sky (I didn't even bring it). I was standing just outside HMCS York (because I didn't want to get caught in the Ontario Place parking lot AGAIN!) There would have been some great pictures of the Snowbirds solos going around the CN Tower.

Nice shot of "Little Tommie" (the C-17). I had a similar view while at a red light in Trenton today. What a great site to see her at 8 wing with "Canada" on the side.  

Thanks for sharing your pics gentlemen. Hope you enjoyed the show as much as I did.  :cheers:


----------



## tech2002 (4 Sep 2007)

Yes the Raptor is fine machine, the fly by over the crowds and from behind was amazing.. same for our CF-18, amazing show.. 
it was my first time I attend with my wife the show , last time I was in Hamilton back in mid '90.. 
C-17 looked beautifull.. 
I wish had better camera, some of the shots I took were out of focus..  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (4 Sep 2007)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> I wish had better camera, some of the shots I took were out of focus..  ;D



Aviation photography is a skill onto itself...good equipment helps but the shots i took from the cockpit on the previous page were taken with a grocery store brand disposable camera.


----------



## tech2002 (4 Sep 2007)

Those pictures are good.. I like them, first time I see shots take from inside of the snowbird plane... I have been using film quite often since I can take picture faster , 
those guys like bandit 1 probably using high end SLR type camera, canon, nikon, when I was yesterday at the show, a lot of people had those camera's with long lenses and I can hear click, click, click, click, click...  where mine was click .... storing, click...... storing, click...... storing  ;D hehehe..


----------



## observor 69 (4 Sep 2007)

Put my vote down for the photos of different types of aircraft flying together. Over the years I have seen all the normal stuff, and as has been said some of the better stuff is seen departing or arriving, but this is the first time I have seen a heritage flight. 
I find it technically interesting to see aircraft of different generations hanging in the sky.
 It is a pain logistically to get down to the CNE so it is great to see your pictures.
Thanks muchly for the photos.


----------



## Bandit1 (4 Sep 2007)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> those guys like bandit 1 probably using high end SLR type camera



Actually I use the Kodak Easyshare Z650, a point and shoot but one with a myriad of functions and different settings which help the photographer adapt to the different conditions which they find themselves in while shooting.  

A lot of people have the misconception (I'm not saying anyone here!) that you need a high priced camera to take a good or great picture.  Having the bigger image sensor does help, don't get me wrong, but even the pro with a $5000 camera sometimes can't get good shots simply because he either wasn't in the right area or didn't know the nature of his camera.  Remember, bigger and more expensive means more buttons and more to learn.  I've seen manuals that are as thick as a Flight Safety manual, easily 2" thick.  People will buy the camera but then not sit down and learn about everything the camera can do.  

With regards to the Heritage Flight, I was at  a great spot along the Toronto waterfront which I knew that they'd be flying over - proof that recon work does come in handy when shooting certain shows.  The Snowbird shots I took were from show centre, where I was looking after my air show responsibilities on Saturday.  The great thing about the Snowbirds is that they're flying a much tighter box this year compared to years past, which keeps them in front of the audience a lot more.  Some of the static shots come from a creative imagination, thinking outside the box and just coming up with something different.  I mean, how many of us have seen a side or frontal view of a Hornet, the Snowbirds, Rhino, etc...the only one I hadn't seen up close and personal was the Raptor, so I took many shots of her and posted the ones that looked ok.  Not great, but ok and the bonus is that it gives people who weren't there a chance to see the lines of what is a truly magnificant aircraft.  Personally, I'm big on Morning Glory but a very close 2nd is the shot of the CF-18's taxiing in where I managed to catch the heat waves coming from the engines.  Both HF photos I like as well.  Who am I kidding, I love any chance when I get to see military assets in the air.

I'm going through the process of saving up some money to get a decent SLR (Cannon XTi package, will set me back about $2000 including battery pack, memory cards and a couple of lenses - one zoom one wide angle for air to air shooting) but with my foray into the Forces it might be a little while before I get it, as I might be using Nikon when I do get in...

I know most are busy here with life and a whole bunch of different things, but if you have the time to spare to volunteer at a local air show near you, then I'd suggest going for it.  You won't get paid, but the chance to meet performers and see the planes on arrival day or even first thing in the morning without people around more than pays for the hours that you put in as a volunteer.

For those who want to see more air show pictures that I've taken over the summer, feel free to go here.  I've also been lucky enough to do some writing and photographing for the Air Force website, and those pieces can be found here and here.  Feel free to leave your feedback here, even constructive criticism is appreciated!

Cheers, and never stop looking up!


----------



## observor 69 (4 Sep 2007)

I must have missed that part. You're joining the forces?


----------



## Bandit1 (4 Sep 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I must have missed that part. You're joining the forces?



Not to deviate too much from this thread, but I wanted to be an AF PAFFO for a long time but there weren't any positions available so I started my app with the desired position being Int Ops.  I recently got an email that the AF opened up a couple of AF Reserve PAFFO positions, one of which will apparantly be offered to me once I redo my interview and a couple of other matters are addressed.  More details to follow as it all becomes available.

Bandit


----------



## belka (7 Sep 2007)

How much of a difference is there when it comes to the noise level between the F18 and Raptor?


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

NINJA said:
			
		

> How much of a difference is there when it comes to the noise level between the F18 and Raptor?



Given that neither aircraft go supersonic during the performance, from a technical standpoint they aren't that far apart.  Given that the Raptor does have maneuvres built into its routine that rely on its thrust vectoring capabilities, however, I would have to say that it is a little bit louder, but not by much.  

Here are some more pictures from the show...


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

...


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

Raptor on Arrival Day...


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

Rhino on arrival day...


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

Went to the St. Thomas Air Show earlier this year...


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

Skyhawks and C-17 from St. Thomas...


----------



## belka (8 Sep 2007)

Those SuperBugs do look good.


----------



## tech2002 (9 Sep 2007)

nice shots !!


----------



## Bandit1 (14 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, I appreciate them.  I'm hoping you'll be able to do me a favour?

I've entered a contest over on Air Show Buzz and need your votes to try to win a truck...   I've submitted the photo Morning Glory, which is attached below.  The contest is open to anyone, so if you have a story, photo, or video to share, do so and who knows, you might be the lucky winner!

If you feel like it, head over here and vote or submit your entry!

Cheers, and I'll be sure to post more photos when I get the chance...

Bandit out!


----------



## Rusty_Poth (14 Sep 2007)

I had the oppurtunity to go to three major Air Shows the year before I released, First was the Cold Lake Air Show (seeing as I was posted to Cold Lake for almost 18 years everyday was an air show!) which was a 3 day show, then I had the awesome chance to go to work the Yellowknife Air Show, and finally I worked the Abbotsford show.

I took hundreds of pictures behind the scenes, of all shows (maybe 900 that is!) and I was stupid not to backup the pics to DVD and we lost all of them and quite a few other camping pictures!!!

I lost some quality awesome pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandit1 (23 Sep 2007)

A few more from St. Thomas...spine lit -16 and -18, along with a Colorado ANG -16 and the CF-18 crew here in Toronto...


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2007)

COLOURED BADGES !!!!!


HERESSY......HERESSY

avert your eyes people, they may take on other forms......


----------



## Bandit1 (23 Sep 2007)

Now now...there are a few of them out there...   A couple from the collection....


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Now now...there are a few of them out there...   A couple from the collection....



The old ones from the blue flightsuit and american ones dont count....

You should know what i mean


----------



## Bandit1 (23 Sep 2007)

I know what you mean...just thought I'd show some from the collection I have started...the 425 SQN one is a new one from this year actually.

I've got patches (green ones) from all the different SQN's from the country...yep, I'm a geek... 

Bandit


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2007)

Ok


----------



## army outfitters (23 Sep 2007)

Nice to see the patches in use. The coloured snowbirds with the 2 I made for them for this year. The 425 and 410 airshow patches are from this year also and I supplied them to the units. Also the CFANS, Griffon and 403 all in olive drab I supplied. Nice stuff, great airshow pictures


----------



## Bandit1 (3 Nov 2007)

At the end of a long, hard day under the sun....what is better than catching a few winks before departure??

Bandit


----------



## Judy (3 Nov 2007)

I know that guy.


----------

